# My First Pre War Bike! Roadmaster.



## CrazyDave (Mar 29, 2016)

I am hooked.  Cruised her for a mile or so and she's solid!  I need a chainguard for it.  How about the experts tell me what they think?  I'm in love.


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 29, 2016)

Where'd you find it? Looks like the same bike I missed at an estate sale in Kalamazoo back in 2012. Was going in when a guy brought it out, not a bike guy, he was gonna hang on the wall in his man cave. Didn't want to sell it to me. 

Do you have a better pic of the fork crown?
Or the serial number? 

Nice riding bikes. I have a Hawthorne version of that frame I ride often.


----------



## CrazyDave (Mar 29, 2016)

I traded for it, the guy was from around Grand Rapids area.   Very nice guy, cool., definitely a bike guy, he had alotta drool worth stuff.  Anyhow here are some pics and the serial.  Any info in appreciated.  It has two kickstands?! and the holes in the side of the rack...are those for tie downs or is it missing something or?  Best route to find a chainguard?

Serial #   B32674


----------



## STRADALITE (Mar 29, 2016)

If you want to find a chainguard just post it in the WANTED TO BUY section. You can also check on eBay.


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 29, 2016)

Definitely the same bike I saw in 2012. Doesn't look like anything has been done to it since. I talked with the guy about how well it would clean up and ride after being regreased. But the guy had no interest, said he bought it for decoration. Don't know if you got it from the same guy I saw. You posted that you got five bikes in GR from a guy, was this one of them?
That model wasn't always equipped with a chainguard but nothing wrong with adding one. The holes in the rack were sometimes used for the wire hoops/mousetrap springs.


----------



## CrazyDave (Mar 29, 2016)

I think this guy bought it from the guy who got it when you saw it. He said he had it for a couple years and really just was into later bikes (he grabbed up two middleweights from me)  Interesting!!  We traded 2 bikes each and some parts.  Good deal for both of us I think.   This is not the same guy as the 5 in grand rapids, that guy is "bob" and he is on CL, another very cool guy who has over 100 bikes if he has one.  https://grandrapids.craigslist.org/bik/5488724546.html
Ya think its pretty much stock eh?  I love it, i want another and a girls model now. lol


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 29, 2016)

Yea, I know Bob. Was last up there in November and don't remember seeing it. Though it's hard to tell with bikes inside and out and in every room!
I think it's basically a stock bike. With the rack and basket added.

Btw, last I knew Bob had both a 36 and a 38 Roadmaster girls bike. He switched the forks between the two. Almost picked those up.


----------



## vincev (Mar 29, 2016)

Kool ride,enjoy the ride.


----------



## CrazyDave (Mar 29, 2016)

cds2323 said:


> Yea, I know Bob. Was last up there in November and don't remember seeing it. Though it's hard to tell with bikes inside and out and in every room!
> I think it's basically a stock bike. With the rack and basket added.
> 
> Btw, last I knew Bob had both a 36 and a 38 Roadmaster girls bike. He switched the forks between the two. Almost picked those up.




I was floored when i went to Bob's place, he gave me the tour and asked if i wanted anything..heck, I couldn't remember half of what i just saw?! I filled the bike rack and the back of the jeep and left. lol.  I am going back up there soon to pick up a couple more that i simply didn't have room for...thanks for the tip on the girls roadmasters, Ill be sure to fetch em if they are still around


----------



## mrg (Mar 30, 2016)

Looks like it has the one year only shouldered fork, 1940 ?


----------



## CrazyDave (Mar 30, 2016)

mrg said:


> Looks like it has the one year only shouldered fork, 1940 ?



I was told early 36, all I know is its fun to ride and needs greased up. lol


----------



## mrg (Mar 30, 2016)

What is serial #, that will tell and the CWC # are pretty reliable back to 35, don't think they made the bent tank frame in 36 and that fork is a one year only fork, 40 or 41, and they are great riders.


----------



## catfish (Mar 30, 2016)

Nice start. Welcome to the addiction....


----------



## oldfart36 (Mar 30, 2016)

Welcome to the world of fence rows, attics, barns, stories of gramps riding every day to work in 10 feet of snow. Bolts that aren't bolts anymore, seats sporting crusty old duck tape, and years of home painting! Your in a wonderful world now, personally, I wouldn't trade any of the expieriences for anything. Cheers, nice find!


----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 30, 2016)

CrazyDave,
The "B" serial  number indicates a date of 37-38 your chain ring is definitely not 36 style.

Your frame predates your fork. I agree with Mark (mrg) on the fork year.

Also I'm a bit confused with the fenders, hard to really tell from the pics but they look real shallow to me. May be the wrong fenders as well.

Cool bike though, clean it up and enjoy it.


----------



## CrazyDave (Mar 30, 2016)

oldfart36 said:


> Welcome to the world of fence rows, attics, barns, stories of gramps riding every day to work in 10 feet of snow. Bolts that aren't bolts anymore, seats sporting crusty old duck tape, and years of home painting! Your in a wonderful world now, personally, I wouldn't trade any of the expieriences for anything. Cheers, nice find!



I'm feelin whatcher laying down....  I love it! 

CWCMAN,  thanks for the info!   Good to know and much appreciated!!!   So I gotta 37-8 frame with a 40 fork and later chain ring.  Interesting.    After close inspection I do not think the fenders are original either.   Shucks! I am still gonna love her and give her a good home.     If anyone has a set of fenders, I'd like those, everything else dont really bother me.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 30, 2016)

Ride it till the fenders fall off!


----------



## bricycle (Mar 30, 2016)

mrg said:


> Looks like it has the one year only shouldered fork, 1940 ?




I have a white fork like that if someone needs one......( just fork, no truss's)


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 30, 2016)

Not that I know much but now might be a good time to reflect on what your collecting interests really are. The reason I say this is I see a lot of folks jump right into a hobby, buy a bunch of stuff, and are then 'stuck' with a lot of stuff they don't want as they learn more about the hobby and where their interests really are. I spent a lot of time and money reading books and researching just to determine what my goals would be and be smart enough to know what the hell I was looking at when I saw it. Congrats on your first prewar bike and enjoy it--that is what hobbies are for! V/r Shawn


----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 30, 2016)

Your chain ring and cranks are correct for that frame. The fenders come up for sale here and on eBay often.

Personally, I would lose that rack and basket. It takes away from the look and the lines of that bike. Just my opinion though.

Clean it up and enjoy it, there great riding bikes.


----------



## dogdart (Mar 30, 2016)

the fork that rustjunkie is selling is correct for your 1937 frame  , the fender however is for a 1936 as it is not peaked


----------



## CrazyDave (Mar 30, 2016)

Hahah, I have had people saying it is a 36, 37 and 38, fork a 36, 37 , 40......I freely admit I have no idea and am just gonna rock it the way it is.    I appreciate everyones help and kind advice, and if I ever find a set of fenders it will have to be after I figure out exactly what they should be!


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 30, 2016)

To quote a line from a great movie.
"The worm has definitely turned for you man."


----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 30, 2016)

bike is not a 36. Based on the serial # that you posted, it works out to be late 37-38 plus that chain ring supports that dating.

The fork is definitely not in the 1930's. I believe it was introduced in early 1940 or so.

I suggest you look over the thread on here regarding CWC serial numbers. lots of good info and pics.

Regardless of who's right or who's wrong on the dating, enjoy the hell out of that bike. 

Good luck


----------



## CrazyDave (Mar 30, 2016)

CWCMAN said:


> bike is not a 36. Based on the serial # that you posted, it works out to be late 37-38 plus that chain ring supports that dating.
> 
> The fork is definitely not in the 1930's. I believe it was introduced in early 1940 or so.
> 
> ...



Thanks, you and another have me convinced its a 37/8 and the forks wrong, but I like the fork, so its cool. lol. Ill head over to the serial # thread and learn me sumthin else   Plan is to have the seat redone and grease up the ol girl and ride it till I can't no more!


----------



## Intense One (Mar 31, 2016)

Crazy dude!   Great find, Dave.......cool bike....nothing wrong riding history even if it has mismatched parts.  And it's a rider!  It will be fun getting the correct parts in due time...enjoy it now just the way it is........Now let's go cruisin'


----------



## Intense One (Mar 31, 2016)

I'd leave the basket on, throw a 6er in it and ride around on it, reliving it's past!.......that basket is nouveau nerdy, especially on a men's bike!


----------



## CrazyDave (Mar 31, 2016)

Intense One said:


> I'd leave the basket on, throw a 6er in it and ride around on it, reliving it's past!.......that basket is nouveau nerdy, especially on a men's bike!



I almost did,  but I think the rack, basket, and second kickstand took about 10 pounds off her, only weighs 50 now.  lololol.  Here she is with some schnazzy grips I got from a member here, hopefully get some matching clay tires and rock her!


----------



## Intense One (Mar 31, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> I almost did,  but I think the rack, basket, and second kickstand took about 10 pounds off her, only weighs 50 now.  lololol.  Here she is with some schnazzy grips I got from a member here, hopefully get some matching clay tires and rock her!
> 
> View attachment 300597



Whoa! Sixty pound porkchop!  Fifty pounds of bike pedaling will get you Swartzeneger legs!


----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 31, 2016)

Dave,
it looks better already....


----------



## CrazyDave (Mar 31, 2016)

Well, I got er down to a frame and a chain....What tricks ya'll use to get the masterlink out of the chain?  Are old skiptooth chain tools findable? Advice till I find one?  I priced new chains..   :O   My old one is just fine!


----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 31, 2016)

If it's a Diamond chain, I believe you just manipulate it off by using a bending motion on that link.


----------



## Intense One (Mar 31, 2016)

CWCMAN said:


> If it's a Diamond chain, I believe you just manipulate it off by using a bending motion on that link.



Yes sir. Just like CWCMAN said....grasp the links on each side of the master link with flat plate toward you and bend it toward you.  You want to bring in the pins closer to each other so you can pop off the flat side off the pins.  I use a small flat blade screwdriver to lift off the plate


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 31, 2016)

The master link is designed to be removed w/o any tools: flex the chain together ans wiggle the side plate off.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 31, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> The master link is designed to be removed w/o any tools: flex the chain together ans wiggle the side plate off.



....
...with yer 3rd hand just wiggle it right off...
Thats only because I don't have a vise...same as i were as a kid...


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 31, 2016)

no vise needed, free the sideplate with your thumbs and forefingers!


----------



## CrazyDave (Mar 31, 2016)

Hahaha, thanks guys, screwdriver and lil bending action and it popped right apart. DOH!  Got it soaking in diesel fuel now     Scrubbing her down I removed some more paint and grease on the BB and realized the first letter is not a B, it's a R in serial!  DOH again...so I decided it was time for some paint removal to be sure i did not miss anything else...shes no cherry anyhow...Serial Reads R32674 with a "42B" upside down on the other side of BB.   Guess that changes things a bit, eh?


----------



## pedal_junky (Apr 1, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> Hahaha, thanks guys, screwdriver and lil bending action and it popped right apart. DOH!  Got it soaking in diesel fuel now     Scrubbing her down I removed some more paint and grease on the BB and realized the first letter is not a B, it's a R in serial!  DOH again...so I decided it was time for some paint removal to be sure i did not miss anything else...shes no cherry anyhow...Serial Reads R32674 with a "42B" upside down on the other side of BB.   Guess that changes things a bit, eh?
> 
> View attachment 300711



R? Hmm, that's a first.


----------



## CWCMAN (Apr 1, 2016)

"R" Hummm is right....

snap a picture of the rear frame brace where the fear fender screws onto.


----------



## CrazyDave (Apr 1, 2016)

With pleasure....


----------



## CrazyDave (Apr 1, 2016)

I had to fetch the two girls CWC's today, I love these bikes!  The white one is A8256, a 36 model if I am not mistaking...and the black/blue one is C4508 (38?)..I have two more forks to get things squared back away, but they both need straightening.  Now my gal and I can roll matching CWC's when I get em done!  

Heres some shots of em both...


----------



## CWCMAN (Apr 1, 2016)

Definitely CWC style brace and not Snyder but that serial number is confusing me.

As far as I know and from what I have seen the letter "R" was never used on any CWC that I have seen


----------



## OhioJones (Apr 1, 2016)

Bringing this to AA? Would love to have the pleasure of seeing it in person. Where'd you grab up the gals cwc's? Didn't even see those on craigslist lol


----------



## CWCMAN (Apr 1, 2016)

That A serial # is pretty low in production based on the 4 digits.

I have a 4 digit "A" as well (A9082) but yours is 826 units before my bike was built. The early production models also used non riveted fender braces and snub nose fenders


----------



## CrazyDave (Apr 2, 2016)

H







CWCMAN said:


> Definitely CWC style brace and not Snyder but that serial number is confusing me.
> 
> As far as I know and from what I have seen the letter "R" was never used on any CWC that I have seen



Here are some more pics, Should I start looking at other bikes to figure what kinda animal I have?  The paint looks like the other roadmasters i have seen, although the repaint (clay color) is under the badge, so someone had it off, coulda been replaced easily enough. The 36 looks pretty OG to you then, eh?

Ohio Jones:  I am not taking any of these to AA.  There will be wayyy nice stuff there than the ratty ol things I have anyhow   I may not go myself as the only thing I need is a pair of metal twin delta lights for a Debutante/Panther from 59-60?  If your ever up this way, you can stop by, down a few cold ones and visit them though    I got them from "bob", they guy I linked ya too..they were in his back yard under a tarp with a old lawn mower...forks were on his picnic table and a fender was off doing its own thing.  Front wheel to the black one is still MIA, even though I hunted for it. If you see it while your there...lololol.  Another member here turned me onto them, I was there and never got to see them the first time..The one bike I truly wanted was not for sale though....a old black/red/white roadmaster....mmmmhmmmm.  Good luck!


----------



## CWCMAN (Apr 2, 2016)

Dave,
the girls 36 looks correct with the early small paisley chain ring, triple step rims and it does appear that the fenders have the non riveted braces. The fork is also a nice crescent moon style. The chain guard that you have is also era correct for this bike. I like to use that chain guard on my earlier CWC's  as well. It matches the chain ring paisley style nicely.

Your boys bike is strange to me, especially with that serial number


----------



## CrazyDave (Apr 2, 2016)

I will try to update this as get em fixed up, I REALLY appreciate yours and everyones advice and guidance with them!  If ya have any new ideas about that serial #, I would love to hear em!I did see a "jet" bike with similar paint scheme.  Heres the fork that was claimed to come off my 36, (which matches perfectly to my eye, but then again so did the 40 model pinched fork on my whatever it is bike! lol)  Also the fork for the 38, which is slightly pinched.   Both bent the same....lol.  The fork that is on the 36, I have no idea what it was for originally.


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 2, 2016)

Nice pick up. Those are the two I made a deal with Bob for back in October. But I ended up selling my boys 36 Roadmaster and decided the girls could wait. Was gonna perhaps trade with Bob this spring. 

The 36 fork is easily straightened, Bob took it off cuz it was bent. Was gonna take my fork jack up there and straighten a bunch of forks for him. Bob put the 38 fork on the 36 cuz it was black and came from a Roadmaster, that's when he showed me the 38 under another tarp. Fender was off. The 38 has the cool Speed Master badge I really wanted. And the homemade dropstand isn't bad either.


----------



## CrazyDave (Apr 2, 2016)

cds2323 said:


> Nice pick up. Those are the two I made a deal with Bob for back in October. But I ended up selling my boys 36 Roadmaster and decided the girls could wait. Was gonna perhaps trade with Bob this spring.
> 
> The 36 fork is easily straightened, Bob took it off cuz it was bent. Was gonna take my fork jack up there and straighten a bunch of forks for him. Bob put the 38 fork on the 36 cuz it was black and came from a Roadmaster, that's when he showed me the 38 under another tarp. Fender was off. The 38 has the cool Speed Master badge I really wanted. And the homemade dropstand isn't bad either.



Interesting!   I would love to find a boys 36 roadmaster,  all in time I guess.   The girls have a good home now with plenty of company and love.  GF is more eager to ride when the weather breaks than I am...my evil plan is working!!!!!

Which seat ya'lll suppose is correct for the 36? The only difference I see is one has wire style support for the seat and the other has more of a stamped "C" channel for support. I am supposing the wire version is for the 36?  I am having one redone with the seat for my mystery "R" serialed bike..


----------



## johnboy (Apr 2, 2016)

CONGRATS. ON YOUR ROADMASTERS! YES, BOB HAS A LOT OF NICE OLD BIKES TO FIT ANY BUDGET. HE AND I LIVE ONLY 2 MILES APART AND ARE FRIENDS; WE GO TO MEMORY LANE TOGETHER 3 TIMES A  YEAR. I HAVE A 1941 WESTERN FLYER AND A VERY NICE SHELBY-BUILT PRE-WAR HIAWATHA WITH SHOCK-EASE FORK THAT I BOUGHT FROM BOB. HAVE FUN WITH YOUR "NEW" BIKES !


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 2, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> Interesting!   I would love to find a boys 36 roadmaster,  all in time I guess.   The girls have a good home now with plenty of company and love.  GF is more eager to ride when the weather breaks than I am...my evil plan is working!!!!!




My boys 36 is now owned by another CABE member who rides it regularly ( check the ride thread ). You did get the black swan fork with truss rods that Bob had on the 36? That's the 38 fork from the other bike you got. The blue fork you show with the smaller pinch at the top of the leg also has closed holes at the ends  for the hub and is possibly a Colson fork. The CWC pinched forks I've seen have slotted ends on the fork.


----------



## CrazyDave (Apr 2, 2016)

johnboy said:


> CONGRATS. ON YOUR ROADMASTERS! YES, BOB HAS A LOT OF NICE OLD BIKES TO FIT ANY BUDGET. HE AND I LIVE ONLY 2 MILES APART AND ARE FRIENDS; WE GO TO MEMORY LANE TOGETHER 3 TIMES A  YEAR. I HAVE A 1941 WESTERN FLYER AND A VERY NICE SHELBY-BUILT PRE-WAR HIAWATHA WITH SHOCK-EASE FORK THAT I BOUGHT FROM BOB. HAVE FUN WITH YOUR "NEW" BIKES !



Bob is a easy guy to like,  glad to have met him, which is something I rarely if ever say about anyone. lol.   I consider him a friend only meeting him twice...now if he would just sell me that red/white/black roadmaster in his basement...... hehehehe


CDS  I only got the three forks I pictured...the whiteish one that I presume is for the 36, the black one on the 36 that I presume is for the 38 and the blue one that has the 38's fender mounted to it that you say may be a colson fork.....the 36 is opposite colors of my mystery bike (R serialized) and the other matches perfect...I suppose I will have to redo them both into old ratty looking cruisers for the lady and I.

Well this has the same fork and same paint as my "R" serialized bike...it has to be very close to this..
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/prewar-cwc-roadmaster-fenders.34045/
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/images/imported/2012/10/Photo093smaller-1.jpg


----------



## CrazyDave (Apr 3, 2016)

Bob came today.  More CWC action and other stuff


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 2, 2016)

^^^ That thing is so darn nice!...your just teasin me damn it....


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jun 2, 2016)

Thanks Dave, I just figured out how to post pictures, so I thought this would be a great start man!


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jun 2, 2016)

Check out some of the pinstripes on this thing.


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 2, 2016)

Thats crazy nice, I haven't seen anything like that....The bike probably is not doing well in that hot CA sun, it should probably be moved to a more moderate climate for its own sake.  ROFL...


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jun 2, 2016)

Ha! Ha! Yeah man. I was fortunate enough to aquire this one from Sean (STEZZEL) a while back, everyone that has seen it says the same thing. They have never seen a paint scheme like this on a Western Flyer, definitely unique man. She's a keeper!


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jun 2, 2016)

I would love to find the correct matching chain guard for it!


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 2, 2016)

Ill keep my eyes peeled man.   Theres a beat to death paisley one on ebay with a BIN of $150....lolololol...I guess yours would take the later ribbed lookin one more slender than the behemoth thats on it?


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jun 2, 2016)

Oh...Now your insulting my chain guard! Ha!Ha! I used to have this one on there before, but not sure if correct.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## tripple3 (Jun 3, 2016)

BLWNMNY said:


> View attachment 323999



Sure. I'd run that... it looks fine on there.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jun 3, 2016)

I like opinions,what 's your thoughts on the guards. The chrome or red one tripple3?


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 3, 2016)

BLWNMNY said:


> I like opinions,what 's your thoughts on the guards. The chrome or red one tripple3?



I like the 1 your buddy @CrazyDave found on the girl':  chromish with Paisley cut holes.
Your preference at this point.
Super Cool Bike. Ride It Often.


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 3, 2016)

I like the paisley style guard also.
My new Roadmaster has one too.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jun 3, 2016)

Not that it truly matters. What would be the correct guard for this bike? I thought the one in this picture might be. It's the same year. Thoughts?


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jun 3, 2016)

Of course the one on the bottom might be a universal like mine now that I look at it. Meh, who cares as long as I'm happy with it I guess. I just was always curious as to what would be correct, that way if I was ever lucky enough to find one to match mine. LOL!


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 3, 2016)

This is correct for my 39.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 3, 2016)

My Western Flyer Ser. # says 1940; I was told. Definitely some variations seen, so run what you like...


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jun 3, 2016)

That's the guard I was kinda think'n.


----------



## stezell (Jun 3, 2016)

Alright Chris quit showing off my bike,Lol!


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 3, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> My Western Flyer Ser. # says 1940; I was told. Definitely some variations seen, so run what you like...
> View attachment 324039



Thats what I was thinkin' too....ya'll  know better than me though.  I dunno about that round thing on it, makes it look shwinnish..ICK! LOL..but that design.  From what I undersand and seen the paisley ones only came on the earlier bikes....I prefer them, correct or not on the paisley chain ringed bikes, but you got the nice lookin chain ring thats different.....That big honkin one sticks out to me and the plain one looks outta place to me...I like the ribbed one on it, I imagine it with one like that but blue with red pins...and Stezell, that bike was suppose to be mine, you have disrupted the cosmic flow of the bike gods. lmaoooooooooooo


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jun 3, 2016)

LOL! Don't listen to Dave, that bike was calling to me..........Hell, it practically jumped out of the box when it arrived!


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jun 3, 2016)

I do agree with you Dave on that chain guard, the ribbed one like on tripple3's. But to find one in that blue with red .........Good luck!


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jun 3, 2016)

stezell said:


> Alright Chris quit showing off my bike,Lol!



I always usually state where I got it from buddy! I'm still surprised you let that one go. See Dave! The bike Gods where look'n out for me. Lol!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 3, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> I traded for it, the guy was from around Grand Rapids area.   Very nice guy, cool., definitely a bike guy, he had alotta drool worth stuff.  Anyhow here are some pics and the serial.  Any info in appreciated.  It has two kickstands?! and the holes in the side of the rack...are those for tie downs or is it missing something or?  Best route to find a chainguard?
> 
> Serial #   B32674
> 
> ...



So Dogy , does that ride take a 3 piece tank or 2


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 3, 2016)

BLWNMNY said:


> I do agree with you Dave on that chain guard, the ribbed one like on tripple3's. But to find one in that blue with red .........Good luck!



I will keep my eyes peeled for ya man, I am roadmaster affixed these days.  Maybe hit up Bairdco for his pre-aged paint job secrets and paint one yourself?  I could see it having white pins too...hmmm...I checked my extras but they aint blue....there is a girls bike on flea bay right now you should look at, Roadmaster, i think that has the chainguard of which you seek.....and yes the 40 some bids is because I am messing with a newbee ebayer...lolololol...i dont care if i get it or not, but messing with him has been more fun than the bike will ever be worth.    Bike gods delivered this to me today.....reflector badge, cool fork, half a light, rear reflector...riveted fender supports..decent seat..got it for a song.......ohhhhhhmmmmmm thank you bicycle gods!


----------



## stezell (Jun 3, 2016)

BLWNMNY said:


> I always usually state where I got it from buddy! I'm still surprised you let that one go. See Dave! The bike Gods where look'n out for me. Lol!



They're everywhere Chris we just have to find them, lol!


----------

